# Travelodge to Arena.



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is there any peeps who live local to Peterborough Arena could answer me this please.

I will be staying over on the Sunday evening at Peterborough Alwalton Travelodge.

I am wanting to leave my car there on the Sunday then walk to the Arena if it's not to far away. Anybody advise me if it's only a 10 minute walk or so from the lodge to the Arena?

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

It's a 2 minute walk mate...


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Brilliant, thanks losi


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

will pick you up and drop you back off chap as im passing if you want


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks slineclean for the offer, I don't mind a little walk :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

No worries chap


----------

